# Hey man, do you want a hard maple ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is what the city streets guy asked when he called yesterday at lunch. "Yea, one fell on a car this morning in the storm. We are down here cleaning up the mess right now"

I was over there in about 5 minutes. They already had it delimbed and off the car...I said next time call me _before_ you start, it would make a better picture.

It was a small tree, but it sure did not do the car any good. :no:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

How's the lumber look?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The tree was hollow, the reason it blew over... it's firewood.


----------

